# Crocs and Snakes Stolen



## MrFireStorm (Sep 24, 2012)

Two American alligators and six pythons have been stolen during a break-in at a zoo in the New South Wales Hunter region overnight.
Police say the reptiles were taken from Hunter Valley Zoo at Nulkaba sometime between 6pm on Sunday and 8am on Monday.
Officers say the alligators, which are 60cm and 80cm long, could pose a danger if they are released into the wild.
They say the snakes - a water python, a Woma python, a Murray-Darling python, a black-headed python and two diamond pythons are not venomous.
Police are appealing for information about the theft and are asking for the animals to be returned.
They can be contacted via Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000.

Snakes and alligators stolen in zoo raid - Yahoo!7 News


----------

